# 12 years ago 37' of snow today!!!



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Who can remeber back 12 years ago, (1995) when we got that winter storm?? Ny got 37" fo snow between Dec 8th & 9th.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I remember that one .All wet 42 inches of it! We left home Thursday morning can home Monday night. I was seeing faces in the snow banks. The trucks couldn't even bust through the entrances had to wait for the loader to open it up. We then made a little clean spot in the parking lot and pushed from there. We were lucky to use a 2 feet of the plow to push it. I'll take the 7 feet of powder snow any time!


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

YA I remember that year too, at the time I was living in Miami and wasnt in the business. All I was thinking at that time was man im glad im not there......


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i don't remember ever getting that much snow in my area. wooster. the most i ever remember getting was about 4 years ago i think we got between 18"-24" in about a day and a half. it snowed 8"-10" then turned to rain for about 2 hours made the snow wet and heavy, then it got really cold and turned everything to a solid sheet of ice, and then snowed another foot on top of that. the electric was out at my house for 6 days. keep in mind this was over christmas. out in the rural areas there were people with out electricity for 2 weeks. that's the worst it's gotten around here since the "blizzard of 78" and i was only 4 years old at the time, so i don't even remember anything about it, other than stories about how bad it was which i still hear about to this day. last year we got close to a foot and that was great, i made some good coin! we usually don't get that much snow here though, later, pete


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

12 iches in a day here is nothing last year we had a couple and the colege dint even close if you didnt go you still counted as skipping class. there is a lot of people that go there that are from nyc and they didnt show up because there was to much snow so our classes only had 3 or 4 people in them. i did make alot of money pulling people out with my jeep.payup


----------

